# Technivorm beans



## fenix (Oct 31, 2010)

I picked up a Technivorm Clubline cheap on ebay last weekend, very happy with it so far, I have been sing it to do big brew to take to work, and a quick and easy evening cup. So far I have only used Raves Brazil Fazenda Irmas Pereira which I purchased ground for drip.









After some bean suggestions to try with it, at the moment I am very green, so looking at beans / blends which I can use to identify flavours I can look more into. Because I favour milky espresso drinks (flat white) I tend to stick to a couple of Raves blends in the Gaggia.


----------

